

MK-1 Robotic Arm Capable of Near-Human Dexterity - siculars
http://www.engineeringtv.com/video/MK-1-Robotic-Arm-Capable-of-Nea

======
siculars
Be sure to watch the video for a wealth of interesting engineering detail.

More details at <http://hdtrobotics.com>

